# Border von JTextField



## kale1990 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich erstelle ein Textfeld:


```
JTextField jtf = new JTextField();
```

den border stelle ich folgendermaßen ein:


```
MatteBorder matteborder =  BorderFactory.createMatteBorder(1, 1, 1, 16, Color.GRAY);
jtf.setBorder(matteborder);
```

das sieht dann so aus:







ein textfeld ohne diesen border mit voreingestelltem border sieht ja so aus:








ich möchte nun die rahmenfarbe wie im 2. bild aber mit dem matteborder...wie schaffe ich das?


----------



## Marco13 (28. Mai 2008)

Was meinst du mit "Farbe"? Stell das Look&Feel deiner Anwendung um, dann ist die Farbe anders. Man kann sich zwar glaubich die Farbe irgendwie holen, aber das ist nicht Teil der API. Und die Border eines TextFields IST eben einfach keine MatteBorder. Beschreib' die Frage ggf. mal genauer.


----------

